# WWWMTMWWW........



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

6' 5" tall :daydream: 
I think this is what Sonnie is looking for.....:T 
http://bostonacoustics.com/quick_specs.aspx?product_id=393


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

A little out of my price range... even at your cost... :yikes:


Nice lookin' speaker though... maybe not quite enough meat on it for me.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

$2.500 each...:scared: :raped: plus the center:spend: :spend:
Maybe whennnnnnn........... I get a 90% discount:bigsmile:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

$2500ea !!! one can something with alot more meat on the bone....

The;

Definitive BP7000sc
B&W 803D
Klipsch RF-83 (two pairs for $5000)
Rocket RS1000
Paradigm Ref 100 v.3
M&K SP-150P Powered
M&K SP-250 High Output

So On....

~Bob


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

I can't imagine those having much of a low end.


----------

